# Grand steel and otters



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Hit up the grand monday morning. Hiked myself a couples miles down river from an access point and found some nice steelies. Had some fishin buddies for a about an hour. Two nice sized river otters playin on the river bank next me. I have seen tracks numerous times but this was the first time seeing some that close. Their usually so secretive and hard to see. Over all a great day on a nice remote section of the river. Fish came on black marabou jigs in slower sections of water.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Had some work buds crush them in the same kind of water and set up.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

Osmerus said:


> Hit up the grand monday morning. Hiked myself a couples miles down river from an access point and found some nice steelies. Had some fishin buddies for a about an hour. Two nice sized river otters playin on the river bank next me. I have seen tracks numerous times but this was the first time seeing some that close. Their usually so secretive and hard to see. Over all a great day on a nice remote section of the river. Fish came on black marabou jigs in slower sections of water.
> View attachment 198077


I've had what I think were mink run between my feet while fishing off rocks half way to the light house, but I've never seen the otters. heading there wed after noon I hope I see some.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

jeffreff said:


> I've had what I think were mink run between my feet while fishing off rocks half way to the light house, but I've never seen the otters. heading there wed after noon I hope I see some.


Ya i see mink all over the breakwalls also. You gota get to the more remote sections of the grand to find them otters. Added bonus since those more remote river sections hold unpressured fish.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

This one posed during an outing on the Clear Fork in the park.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

This is really cool, I had no idea otters were even in ohio. I Googled it and they said they were reintroduced in the grand in 1986 after they were completed wiped out


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Thats a mink.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

That's a mink but still an awesome picture!


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I had an otter swim right by me on the Grand the other day. Right down the middle of the river, looked like he was late for work.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

zimmerj said:


> This one posed during an outing on the Clear Fork in the park.
> View attachment 198162


I read osmerus's post and saw mink, so I posted.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

kapposgd said:


> This is really cool, I had no idea otters were even in ohio. I Googled it and they said they were reintroduced in the grand in 1986 after they were completed wiped out


how is the population doing since being introduced in 86?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

jeffreff said:


> how is the population doing since being introduced in 86?


Their doin pretty good. They can be found all over N.E and E. Ohio now. Most major river systems have them. Best way to find them is to look for piles of fresh water clam shells along the river banks. Have a buddy out in Bula who has them in and around the wetlands on his property.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They're doing well enough that we have a season on them again. We're allowed to trap up to three a year depending on what county you're in.


----------

